# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  Installing Apache HTTP Server on Windows 7

## penagate

At the time of writing, the latest stable version is 2.2.19.

Do not follow this tutorial if you plan to install PHP 5.3.
Instead, read Installing PHP 5.3 and Apache HTTP Server on Windows 7.

Otherwise, download the latest stable version from this page:
http://httpd.apache.org/download.cgi

Click the first link under "Stable Releases", then pick one of the Win32 binary installers.  (One includes SSL support (OpenSSL and mod_ssl) and one does not.  SSL is only required if you are developing an application that is to be deployed over a secure connection.)
Run the installer.
You will be prompted for a hostname, domain, and email address.
These values are only important if the server is to be accessible over a network, or the Internet.  If it is for local development only, enter 'local' and 'localhost' and a junk mail address.

Select the option to install as a service.  This ensures the server will start on startup.


Proceed through the wizard in the usual fashion, selecting 'Typical install'.
Once the wizard is complete, you should be able to navigate to http://localhost/.


The default root directory is
C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\htdocs.
The file you are seeing is named index.html.
Any content you add into this directory is accessible through the server.

----------

